# Fliegenfischen! Wie spule ich meine Fliegenschnur auf die Fliegenrolle?



## ForellenKiller93 (25. März 2009)

Hallo ich habe eine frage undzwar wie ich meine fliegenschnur auf die rolle spule!?
ich finde an der rolle keinen haken oder sonstiges wo ich die schnur befestigen könnte?
mfg forellenkiller93


----------



## Locke4865 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen! Wie spule ich meine Fliegenschnur auf die Fliegenrolle?*

im Prinzip genauso wie auf jede andere Spule


----------



## ZanderFreakHB (25. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen! Wie spule ich meine Fliegenschnur auf die Fliegenrolle?*

Hallo ForellenKiller, 

hast du schon Backing (Nachschnur) aufgespult? Diese kannst du durch den Spulenknoten an der Rolle befestigen. http://www.dahmeland73.de/Tipps-und-Tricks/Angelknoten/spulenknoten.htm

Notfalls geht auch Maurerschnur oder wenn alle Stricke reißen Mono.

Das Backing wirst du eh selten am Wasser brauchen, aber der Spulenkern wird dadurch größer, also hast du auch weniger Probleme mit einem Kringeln der Fliegenschur.

Das Backing wird dann mit dem Albright-Knoten mit der Fliegenschur verbunden. http://www.angeltreff.org/knoten/albrightknoten.html

Sollte deine Fliegenschnur auf einer Platiskspule geliefert worden sein, wickle Sie ab, indem du einen Stift als Achse für die Plastikspule nimmst.

Hoffe das hilft und du hast bald deine erste Forelle an der Fliegenrute! #6


----------



## flyfishing (26. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen! Wie spule ich meine Fliegenschnur auf die Fliegenrolle?*

Moin 

Also ich mache das so ich kaufe mir einen Loop im Angelladen klebe ihn mit Sekundenkleber an das Ende der Fliegenschnur was auf die Rolle soll.Nicht die Keule
 der WF oder DT Schnur.Knote es an den Loopp ( Schlaufe so habe ich nur einen ganz kleinen Knoten der beim wurf ins Backing nicht wirklich stört und außerdem hört es sich geil an wenn der knoten durch die Ringe schießt.Ich benutze eine WF floating die schön Schießt beim Doppelzug.

Gruß an alle


----------



## stream-and-jerk (3. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen! Wie spule ich meine Fliegenschnur auf die Fliegenrolle?*

Tach auch,
da gebe ich Zander FreakHB Recht, so geht es.
Hier mal 'nen Link zu einer Knotenübersicht bezüglich der Teilschnüre einer Fliegenrute http://www.th-fishing.de/knoten.html
Diese wirst Du wohl in Deinen Fliegenfischeranfängen benötigen.
Dann mal Tight lines #h


----------



## skally (13. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen! Wie spule ich meine Fliegenschnur auf die Fliegenrolle?*

Hi

1.
erstmal spulst du sogenanntes Backing auf die Rolle, kann maurerschnur sein oder dickere Monoschur, manche neben auch billige sehr dicke geflochtene schnur. Gibt aber auch "spezielles" Backing von führenden Firmen, diese sind aber doch recht teuer.

2.
Wenn du circa 1/3 - 1/2 der Rolle mit backing gefüllt hast, kommt die Fliegenschnur, achte darauf das du die sogenannte Keule nicht zur Spule hin anknotest, diese kannst du darann erkennen das nach ein paar meter die Schnur dicker wird. Also das kürzere ende bis die Schnur dicker wird NICHT an das backing anknoten, sonst wirft sich die Schnur sehr schlecht oder garnicht. Manche "neu" schnüre haben auch meistens einen Aufkleber wo drauf steht "Reel End" oder "Zur Rolle". 

Gibt verschiedene gute Knoten, nutzen die Links von den andern Postern, sind gute und auch stabile Knoten dabei. Spule die Fliegenschnur NICHT stramm auf die Rolle, da sie durch zu strammes aufrollen eventuell den "Memory Effect" bekommt sprich sie Kringelt sich zwar ohne drill aber beim fischen selber hast du dann einen nicht so guten Köderkontakt. Also recht locker aufspulen, ist nicht so wie bei Stationärrollen das sie die Schnur dann verheddert.

3.
Nachdem du dir schnur drauf hast, müsstest du bei manchen Herstellern ein sogenanntes "Braided Loop" an der fliegenschnur befestigen, wie das gemacht wird steht meistens bei der verpackung drauf. Ich selber fixiere die Braided Loops noch mit ein zwei Tropfen sekundenkleber. Sicher ist sicher....  Aber viele Schnüre haben auch vom Werk aus ein vormontiertes "Loop".

Falls nicht beachte den nächsten Punkt.

3.a
Achte vllt. darauf, das am anfang der Fliegenschnur die Seele der schnur heraus guckt,(oder wenn man ein wenig von der Schnur abschneiden musste). Sprich wenn du das "braided loop" fixiert hast da wo die Seele ist, dann auch eine Tropfen sekunden kleber hinzufügen, wenn man das nicht macht, kann es nach mehrmaligen fischen passieren das die schwimmende Fliegenschnur, zur sinkenden wird, da durch die kapilar wirkung, Wasser bis zum ende der Fliegenschnur hinzieht.  

Wenn das gemacht ist kommt das vorfach, mein alter Fliegenfischerlehrer sagte das man max. 2 Fuss(60cm)+Rutenlänge als Vorfach nehmen sollte. Dies klappt auch bei mir beim fischen wunderbar. Das vorfach streckt sich immer schön bevor die fliege aufs Wasser auftritt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
Lg Pascal


----------



## rollibra (11. März 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen! Wie spule ich meine Fliegenschnur auf die Fliegenrolle?*

Ich besitze eine DAM 4050 Trottomat.Ich möchte sie gerne mit einer Flugschnur bespulen.Wie öffne ich Sie undnehme die Spule herraus.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen! Wie spule ich meine Fliegenschnur auf die Fliegenrolle?*

Hallo rollibra,

na, die dürfte aber schon so ihre 50 Jährchen auf dem Buckel haben.
Ich habe auch eine (heißt übrigens Trutt-o-mat).
Öffne die blos nicht, wenn Du kein versierter Techniker bist, Du kriegst unter Umständen Probleme mit der Feder. Mach mit dem Backing einen ganz normalen Spulenachsenknoten und dann an das Backing Deine Flugschnur mit einem Nagelknoten oder einen anderen geeigneten Knoten. Das geht ohne Demontage. Hast Du auch die entsprechend schwere (alte) Rute dazu, weil mit den heutigen Leichtgewichten wäre die Kombi schon etwas hecklastig. Ich habe gerade meine gefüllte Rolle gewogen, 368 Gramm, das ist schon eine Hausnummer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

